# Opera Mobile - change default save files directory to sd-ext



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Default save files directory in Opera Mobile seems to be mnt\sd\downloads. I want to change this to sd-ext so I can download ROMs etc and not have to move files manually from internal to external.

Anyone know how to do this? I tried in opera:config but couldn't figure out where that setting was.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Bump. No one has any ideas?

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------

